# Pro Cyclists who Smoke



## Terrapin

Are there any pro cyclists who still smoke? I seem to recall that Petacchi (or another sprinter) used to (to keep wait down), and even smoked during the TDF.


----------



## JohnHenry

I saw a pack of America Spirit cigs on the side of the road today. They were lying at the top of climb. Then a car passed me with smokers inside. The smoke and the sight of the cigarette box almost made me hurl.
\


----------



## filtersweep

You mean like this?


----------



## kbiker3111

What? Pro cyclists would never smoke! They treat their bodies as temples and only intake the best natural substances.


----------



## loudog

boonen may smoke crack from time to time. pantani smoked A LOT of crack and its what killed him.


----------



## JohnStonebarger

I'd guess that there are several pros who smoke (cigarettes) once in a while. Even in Europe, though, I'm sure they don't advertise it. Why do you ask?


----------



## Doctor Who

Bet lots of those Belgium and French boys light them up in the off season, or even during. 

I do remember reading on some blog somewhere about how it's not a rare sight to see a pro with a cigarette when not in the midst of the season.


----------



## Terrapin

JohnStonebarger said:


> Why do you ask?


Curious.


----------



## Bee-an-key

The Cannibal even smoked once in a while. He would bum off of his room mates at times. Never wanted to be photographed smoking though.


----------



## Patti

Seems unbelievable to me in this day and age that ANY pro athlete would smoke... especially in a sport like cycling.


----------



## mendo

Smoking opens up the lungs, improves performance.


----------



## Patti

mendo said:


> Smoking opens up the lungs, improves performance.


LOL! Youre kidding, right?


----------



## 5500OCLV

Patti said:


> LOL! Youre kidding, right?


That's what cyclists from the era (1920's?) of the photograph believed. I was waiting for someone to put that photograph up.


----------



## cheddarlove

Patti said:


> LOL! Youre kidding, right?


That's what they used to believe!


----------



## jonnyonthespot

cheddarlove said:


> That's what they used to believe!


Gosh I wish they still believed that.


----------



## Richard

At Interbike back in the '80's, I personally saw Eddy sneak behind his booth and light up.


----------



## DirtTurtle

cheddarlove said:


> That's what they used to believe!


Yep, remember once upon a time doctors used to prescribe them for health.


----------



## JohnStonebarger

> Smoking opens up the lungs, improves performance.





> That's what cyclists from the era (1920's?) of the photograph believed.


It may not be quite as ridiculous as it sounds: smoke from other plants (ahem!) can act as a bronchial dilator.


----------



## FSonicSmith

Back in 2002 I was at Downers Grove watching the races and found myself in a bar the night before the US Pro Crit championships with several Mercury guys including Henk Vogels. Henk was drinking whisky and smoking well past midnight. Next day he won the race.


----------



## atlroadie

Dr. Melik: This morning for breakfast he requested something called "wheat germ, organic honey and tiger's milk." 

Dr. Aragon: [chuckling] Oh, yes. Those are the charmed substances that some years ago were thought to contain life-preserving properties. 

Dr. Melik: You mean there was no deep fat? No steak or cream pies or... hot fudge? 

Dr. Aragon: Those were thought to be unhealthy... precisely the opposite of what we now know to be true. 

Dr. Melik: Incredible.


----------



## mendo

Smoking may not be good for road cycling, but maybe for other disciplines?


----------



## bmxhacksaw

I have awesome lung capacity cause of all the bings I took bitd.


----------



## JohnStonebarger

bmxhacksaw said:


> ...all the bings I took bitd.


Alright, you lost me.

Anyway, I assumed that the OP was asking about smoking cigarettes. Smoking other plants raises a whole different set of questions. (And maybe gets us sent to another forum?)


----------



## squadra

*Frank Vandenbroucke*

Was infamous for lighting up and partying down during the off season, AND the not-so-off season.
Hence the reason he never really did make it as the Great Belgian Hope.


----------



## gh1

Pretty sure I saw a photo of Mario Cipollini riding and smoking at the same time.


edit...ok, guessed I missed the photo above of him smoking.


----------



## Creakyknees

I was told that the six day racers (Merckx included) picked up their nicotine addiction b/c of the smoky indoor tracks where they raced in the winter.

No idea if it's true.


----------



## KenS

*One of my favorite ads from the past*

Not just Doctors recommended cigarettes...


----------



## thechriswebb

When I was in the Army, I had a crazy platoon sergeant who was a chain smoker. I was at Ft. Polk, LA and it would be 90 degrees and humid by 9:30 A.M. Around mile 9 on our death runs in the swamp, he would pull out a cigarette and smoke it while everybody else was puking. He said "it helps you breathe better......want one?"

He didn't sweat, either.


----------



## nagatahawk

when I was in the service (Vietnam Era) they issued Marboro's, in a camo green packs, with your c rations! Also during boot, when the drill sargeant gave us a smoke break, he would ask who was a non smokers. Anyone who would admit would be place on detail to police up cigarette butts. I think only 5 out of the whole platoon were non-smokers or were stupid enough to admit it!! 

I think I smoked during my entire two years in the Army. FTA! I hated every second I was in the Military.


----------



## MG537

Terrapin said:


> Are there any pro cyclists who still smoke? I seem to recall that Petacchi (or another sprinter) used to (to keep wait down), and even smoked during the TDF.


Wouldn't that be cool? Replace the Marlboro man by the "yellow fingered" yellow jersey man.
Look ma! My hands now match my outfit!


----------



## Zipp0

Smoking DOES dramatically increase your red blood cell count. I quit just over a year ago, and I can't see myself racing while still being a smoker. I am slow as it is.


----------



## identifiler

The **** we read on here... Mario by the way had stolen that cigaret from a photog car...


----------



## Doctor Who

Funny enough, the only time I ever was doing well racing, I was still trying to quit smoking. Now I'm a nonsmoker (well, I bum one once in a blue moon) and I'm midpack fodder.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002

i've always been in shape...ran or cycled.......always smoked (30 per day ish)............quit 18months ago and am not one bit faster or more fit. Still middle of the pack master class.

i do have more cash.....cigs are major $ in Canada.


----------



## identifiler

hahaha, wheel suckers for ever, why don't you actually train and make sense for a minute. I also stopped smoking (everything) and it blew my mind how much air I sucked in. Took about 2 years to spit the **** out.


----------



## footballcat

FSonicSmith said:


> Back in 2002 I was at Downers Grove watching the races and found myself in a bar the night before the US Pro Crit championships with several Mercury guys including Henk Vogels. Henk was drinking whisky and smoking well past midnight. Next day he won the race.


henk did alot of crazy stuff, still does. The good guys can do whatever they want and still be better then the rest


----------



## saird

gormleyflyer2002 said:


> i've always been in shape...ran or cycled.......always smoked (30 per day ish)............quit 18months ago and am not one bit faster or more fit. Still middle of the pack master class.
> 
> i do have more cash.....cigs are major $ in Canada.


You smoked 30 a day.... that aint a runny nose my friend, not going to clear all that black **** out in a couple days are you. But surely you must feel a lot better in general, if you say you don't I don't believe you!


----------

